# 1960s Merrill Bowsight



## ceebee (Dec 3, 2002)

Randy send me a address. I have just what you are looking for. It's been in my junk box for years.
Charlie


----------



## rheubach (Jan 10, 2008)

Dear Charlie,

Wow! That's terrific! And so soon! I knew I wasn't going to find one at any archery shop and wasn't particularly optimistic about finding one at all. Can I pay you something for it?

The address is:

Randolph E. Heubach
61 Lincoln Park
San Anselmo, CA 94960

Thanks a million!

Randy


----------



## ceebee (Dec 3, 2002)

*sight*

Randy this has been in my junk box for twenty years. I will try to get it in the mail tomorrow.

charlie


----------

